
Show HN: Mail-a-Day (a weekend project) - jventura
My dog Mel will send you an email for the next 7 days!<p>This is a fun weekend project that took two extra days! I just wanted to make something that I could call &quot;finished&quot;, although I still would like to include timezones (and maybe payments, analytics, marketing campaigns, load balancers, etc., all those things that would look good on my CV).<p>So, you write the subject line, the message, set the time, and you&#x27;ll get that email at that time for the next 7 days. I&#x27;m using it to remind me every morning to take life easy.<p>There&#x27;s no registration, your email address will be deleted when you stop receiving the emails. Everything worth mentioning is in the FAQs.<p>Tech-wise, it&#x27;s a plain-simple &quot;boring&quot; server-side rendered django app with a sqlite3 database, and a bootstrap frontend. There&#x27;s no backups, so if the database gets deleted, you&#x27;ll stop receiving the emails (just create them again).<p>Have fun!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailaday.com&#x2F;
======
jventura
Just to have a clickable link: [http://mailaday.com/](http://mailaday.com/)

